
Ask HN: How do you aid persistent human knowledge - dfee
What books, tools, or workflows are there to help you persist your knowledge in a way that can last 5+ years?<p>For example, some people talk to mind mapping or org-mode. Some people use Instapaper or Pocket to highlight notes. Others use Evernote &#x2F; OneNote to document personal knowledge or team knowledge. I guess others email themselves notes, or journal.<p>Nothing seems to work for me, and it’s either because I don’t have the right strategy, I don’t have good self-discipline, the tools I’ve tried aren’t good, or some combination of the above.<p>So what’s the genius pattern for filing, storing, organizing and retrieving knowledge for access when you need it?
======
koolba
Like the answer to (and cause of!) most problems: booze!

A nightcap and time away from screens to reflect does wonders for rentention
as you get a chance to think clearly about the days knowledge gains without
distraction. Scientifically test too!

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/24/alcohol-
improves...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/24/alcohol-improves-
memory-scientists-say-study-finds-drinking/)

------
2to15characters
I use spaced repetition with this
[https://apps.ankiweb.net/](https://apps.ankiweb.net/)

